# Help with algae!



## segrayson (Feb 6, 2011)

I would love some advice on how to deal with some algae that seems to be taking over many of my plants. I have a 29 gallon planted tank that was cycled without fish and has been stocked slowly since Feb 27 of this year. It is currently stocked with 8 Harlequin Rasboras, 7 Neon Tetras, a Krib pair with about 8 fry, and 3 Nerite Snails. Plants are as follows: red cryptocoryne wendtii, amazon swords, anubias nana, java ferns, and some java moss. 

I have a Nutrafin CO2 system that appears to be running properly, lighting is 2 T5 24W bulbs, and I have fertilized with Flourish tabs within the last month. API Freshwater Test Kit shows the following (stable) water parameters: pH-7.4-7.8, Ammonia-0 ppm, Nitrite-0 ppm, Nitrate-10-20 ppm, and temp runs steadily between 76 and 78 F.

I will try to upload a few photos to help with any suggestions. I appreciate any and all assistance!

url=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=10214]







[/url]


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning segray...

Your algae is pretty typical of new tanks. There are a couple of issues that need to be addressed, but nothing serious.

First, you don't have enough plants in the tank to use all the nutrients. You need to get some Water sprite, varieties of Hygrophila, Anacharis and some of the "wort" plants, like Penny and Horn. These are fast growers and consume a lot of food.

You'll need to do frequent and large water changes. I do 50 percent every week in my tanks and algae isn't a problem.

Last, you may want to consider lowering or stopping the amount of CO2 in your tank. You'll have two good natural carbon dioxide sources in the fish and the water changes.

Just an opinion from an old "water keeper".

B


----------



## segrayson (Feb 6, 2011)

I do weekly water changes of at least 25% but I can definitely do 50%. I have wanted more plants for a while but because these weren't growing terribly quickly, I was hesitant. I will try those suggestions though! Thank you!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If your plants are doing well with the CO2, leave it. They can only benefit and it won't cause any problems like you're seeing. Although I can't really vouch for the effectiveness of the nutrafin system.

Your light is right at high light for your tank size. How long are you leaving the lights on for? Test results look good.


----------



## segrayson (Feb 6, 2011)

Lights are on a timer and are on for 12 hours a day. Do I need to reduce that?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would cut to about 8 and see how that works for you. Remove the algae you have manually, if you can.


----------



## segrayson (Feb 6, 2011)

I have tried to remove some with my fingers without uprooting the plants and it's quite difficult...and I will continue to do so every week when I do water changes. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Jobby75 (Feb 23, 2011)

i heard that cutting down long light cycles can help. have hair algae and have cut down to Eight hours from 11 and a half. have algae eaters in there so hopefully it ll help.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I had an algae issue in mine as well,but I cut the light period dopwn.The plants you have now are slow growers,low light plants.You need some fast stems in there to help eat the extra nutrients in the water column.Wisteria was suggested and once I added it back to mine it helped significantly.Rotalas,ludwigias are also fast growers.So is hygro so if you can get some of that then it will help as well.If you dont like the fast growers you can slowly phase them out once things become balanced.Lowering the photoperiod will help as well.


----------

